# Audio via htpc hdmi to hdtv?



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey all

I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times but I still can't seem to find a solution that has worked for me.

I've got a HTPC which I've hooked up to my hdtv (sony bravia) via hdmi cable from it's graphics card. I can't seem to get the audio to work though. I've had to connect a aux pc cable from the pc audio and convert that to RCA and plug that into my hifi.

This is a bit annoying as my hifi can't be used for my tv anymore and I would guess that would be signicantly lower quality than the hd audio.

I thought hd cables carried audio and video?

Is there anyway to get my hdmi cable to do audio?

HTPC specs:

OS: Windows XP home
mobo: zotac 9300 itx wifi
graphics card: zotac 9500GT (using this for hdmi)

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the HT section of TSF :wave:

You're correct that HDMI can carry audio as well as video signal. But in your case the graphics card does not support that.

To get audio you have to send it from the sound card on the MB to the TV and/or surround amp.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot. 

That is what I thought. I guess thats why they come with spdif...

One last silly question. Since you know I'm going to use it as a server/htpc would it be bad to disable the screen saver and the timed hibernate? I want it to be on all the time so i get the info when i need it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Image132 said:


> One last silly question. Since you know I'm going to use it as a server/htpc would it be bad to disable the screen saver and the timed hibernate? I want it to be on all the time so i get the info when i need it.


I would, unless you're worried about burn in of the TV. My Win7 PC seems to take forever to awake after going to sleep.


----------

